# Understanding Exposure



## alabama1980 (Mar 5, 2008)

I had seen a lot on here about this book.  Its seems that almost EVERYONE recommended it.  I have to say that after buying it and reading it for a few days, it was a worthwhile recommendation to follow!

Thing are explained in simple and unintimidating terms!

So to anyone that is wondering if this book is worth it, Ill have to jump on the bandwagon and recommend it!!


----------



## BYoung (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree this book has a lot of great info in it. But it seems I may be the only one who found it dryer then the salt flats? I mean the info you get out of it is great, but his writing style is slow and dry. I had to put the book down about 10 times. Then would pick it up later and read some more.

But then maybe its just me


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 5, 2008)

I think you may be one of the few, yes... lol.

I already knew a lot of what was in there, and found it a very good read.

Often if people are challenged by the technical, they find it "dry". It was far from dry, and if you want a better example of "dry", try reading Light: Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting... lol

I still bought "Light..." anyways and find it important to adding to my knowledge... dry or not.


----------



## domromer (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought the book as well. I didn't know it was really meant for people who are new to photography. I've found Jim Zuckerman's book Called Perfect Exposure  .
I think it's a lot better at teaching you how to deal with tricky lighting situations. I'd say it's a lot more advanced, but it's a good 2nd step once you understand the basics of exposure.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 5, 2008)

domromer said:


> I bought the book as well. I didn't know it was really meant for people who are new to photography. I've found Jim Zuckerman's book Called Perfect Exposure .
> I think it's a lot better at teaching you how to deal with tricky lighting situations. I'd say it's a lot more advanced, but it's a good 2nd step once you understand the basics of exposure.


 
I looked on Amazon and they display the table of contents... honestly, there is nothing there that is not covered in Understanding Exposure except flash related info... but if you understand exposure, flash is just another kind of light and the same rules apply.

Maybe it would help others, but I think it would mostly be only repetition for me, based on what I saw in the table of contents.


----------



## Antithesis (Mar 5, 2008)

I just read it a couple weeks ago, and I think the basic explanations of different terms and ideas are very simple and straightforward. I already knew most of the stuff, but it still had some good ideas and some better approaches to metering and stuff for accurate exposure. I hope that he comes out with an up to date version at some point and I'll probably read it again.

Highly recommended though.


----------



## virtue_summer (Mar 5, 2008)

I loved this book.  I read it recently and even though I thought I understood some of this before from reading articles, etc, the book explained things so much clearer.  The only problem is that it made me realize just how much my current camera is limiting me (in terms of controls) so now I'm shopping for a new one!


----------



## GeorgeUK (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought and read the 'Understanding Exposure' book last week. Overall, it's quite a nice book and pretty useful.

I do however believe that there are superior tutorials (free) online which explain the basics in a much more simple way for total newbies.

Worthy addition to the shelf though.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 5, 2008)

GeorgeUK said:


> I do however believe that there are superior tutorials (free) online which explain the basics in a much more simple way for total newbies.


 
If you could post a few of the links to these concepts, I am sure that there would be many here that could benefit from it.

If you get the chance, maybe you could start a new thread with this info?


----------



## Stranger (Mar 5, 2008)

i bought this book based completely on reviews last year the day i bought my camera... It got me outside on manual mode learning the modes very quickly.

I loved it and still recommend to every new shooter i meet looking for help


----------



## BYoung (Mar 5, 2008)

I guess it was just me. The info in it was great no doubt about that. I'm glad I read it and all but I also wished I enjoyed reading it, if that makes sense...


----------



## GeorgeUK (Mar 5, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> If you could post a few of the links to these concepts, I am sure that there would be many here that could benefit from it.
> 
> If you get the chance, maybe you could start a new thread with this info?


 
Will do. Need to get back on my other comp as I have all the links saved as favourites there. :thumbup:


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 5, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> If you could post a few of the links to these concepts, I am sure that there would be many here that could benefit from it.


Some of the info I have?  Would this be enough to cover what you learn in _Understanding Exposure_?

And I don't even have a dSLR.  Merely a simple $200 digital camera....

*Tutorial and learning*

Sekonic Classroom: Metering Techniques 
  Sekonic Classroom: Metering Techniques - The benefits of using light metering 
Tutorial: Putting a border on your photo or layout in Photoshop 
Free Photography Course, Free photography lessons, photo lessons, camera lessons,free digital camera lessons, 
  Free photography course, free photography lessons, free camera lessons, Nikon D70, digital SLR, fix camera, camera repair, digital photography, digital lessons, learn photography, learn digital cameras, free digital camera lessons, teach photography. 
A Tedious Explanation of the f/stop 
  An Explanation of f/stops, one of the primary exposure controls in photography 
   Learn better photography with Kris Krug at Northern Voice | ScobleShow: Videoblog about geeks, technology, and developers 
   Photography and Stuff 
  Photography blog for photographers and anyone interested in photography.Photography news, photography technique and and tips, lots more. 
   The OFFICIAL Automotive Photography TIPS & TECHNIQUES | Resource Guide - E46Fanatics 
  The OFFICIAL Automotive Photography TIPS & TECHNIQUES | Resource Guide The Showroom Sponsored by ModBargains.com 
All Things Photography Tips from Wedding or Child to Stock Photography 
  All Things Photography is for beginners, amateurs or pros! It includes downloads, tips, Photoshop and photography tips, lighting, shopping, digital and EVERYTHING you need to know about photography. 
ShortCourses-The On-line Library of Digital Photography 
   Cambridge in Colour - Digital Photography Tutorials 
Photography Tips: Camera Interactive 
   Canon DSLRs and Lenses 101 - Canon Digital Photography Forums 
  Canon DSLRs and Lenses 101 Canon EF and EF-S Lenses 
http://www.morguefile.com/archive/classroom.php 
  Morguefile.com free stock photos 
http://www.photoxels.com/tutorial_iso.html 
What does Aperture / F-Stop mean? 
  This tutorial explains the use of aperture and F-stop settings 
Strobist 
  Strobist: The free, off-camera flash lighting blog is all things flash photography. Learn how to use your digital camera and small flashes like a pro. 
   The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Pentax K10D 
  The Photography forum with photo hints, tips, advice and critique. 
   Learn Photography: How to Take Photographs; Cameras, Lenses, Film - photo.net 
  The photography learning resources at photo.net cover film and digital cameras, taking photographs, lighting, lenses, film, exposure, darkroom and more. 
Digital Photography Tutorials 
  Digital Photography Tutorials for beginners. Photo Tips, Digital Photo and Digital Photo Cameras. Photography Tutorials 
   Digital Camera Help 
  Digital camera help for beginners and beyond. 
digital slr guide online photography course 
  Digital SLR photography guide. Learn how to use your digital SLR camera with this free online photography course. Camera settings and photography techniques explained. 
ShortCourses-The On-line Library of Digital Photography 
Digital Photography Workflows - Digital Photography School 
  Digital Photography Workflows Post Processing and Printing 
   Cambridge in Colour - Digital Photography Tutorials 
'white out' skies... how do I fix it? 
"The Importance of Clouds in Landscape Photography" 
http://www.photoaficionado.com/situationroom/manual.html 
http://www.podtech.net/scobleshow/te...northern-voice 
Betterphoto.com Photo - Equivalent exposures chart 
  Photography at BetterPhoto.com teaches photographers how to make better photos. The site features online photography courses, digital camera ratings and reviews, great tips for improving photographic technique, camera comparisons, photo contests, Q&A, free email newsletters, and expert help with all aspects of beginning photography. 
Exposure 
  A photographer who understands and applies the concept of exposure will unquestionably produce far more predictable images than the camera user who simply points and shoots. 
TECHtata 
KenRockwell.com 
Links for beginners - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum 
  Links for beginners The Beginners Place 
Backing Winds: How to Create Professional HDR Images 
In-Car Video-Cam 
link 
Bernie's Better Beginner's Guide to Photography 
http://www.morguefile.com/archive/classroom.php 
  Morguefile.com free stock photos 


*DIY*

DIY for photography links 
DIYPhotography.net | Photography and Studio Lighting 
Putting Together a Budget DIY Lighting System | Shuttertalk 
  Shuttertalk's tutorial of putting together a budget DIY lighting system 
Free printable cardboard lens hoods 
  This site offers free printable cardboard lens hood for Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Minolta and Sigma camera lenses. 
  Light Box / Light Tent Photo Gallery by Bill Huber at pbase.com 
Ken and Christine's Gallery- powered by SmugMug 
  Find out how filters affect image quality. 
*
Tips and Technique*

What is your cameras shutter count? | Fotohacker 
  Finding out your shutter count is one of those crazy things that photographers like to do, because most digital SLR's will record that information internally. 
Organizing/naming photos? [Archive] - [H]ard|Forum 
  [Archive] Organizing/naming photos? Photography & Video 
Photography Tips and Techniques 
  Free photography tips and techniques. Learn to take pictures like the PRO's. From photography lighting techniques to scene composition, we will show you how it is done. 
Photo contests, tips, store | Shotaddict.com 
  Digital photo contests, tips, store - Shotaddict.com. Join for free and win prizes 
   KenRockwell.com 
*Post Processing*

*HDR tutorial*

HDR - how to make one and why on Flickr - Photo Sharing! 
  Flickr is almost certainly the best online photo management and sharing application in the world. Show off your favorite photos to the world, securely and privately show photos to your friends and family, or blog the photos you take with a cameraphone. 
HDR tutorial 
Backing Winds: How to Create Professional HDR Images 

*Calibration*

Photo Friday: Monitor Calibration Tool


----------



## kundalini (Mar 5, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> ....if you want a better example of "dry", try reading Light: Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting... lol


Dammit Jerry, why on earth am I agreeing with you so much lately?  Are you getting smarter?

Agreed Light:...is a dry read, but chocked full of information.


----------



## petey (Mar 6, 2008)

Great read. Things have really changed for me since I've read this book. I keep going back over some of the chapters. One for the shelf for sure.


----------



## Mav (Mar 6, 2008)

good stuff, mrodgers!  You've got my favorite link in there too: Canon DSLRs and Lenses 101 - Canon Digital Photography Forums.  That's a very good read for newbies, and it's free. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolland (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's a link for a good explanation of exposure *Bens Newbie Guide *
The mod should sticky this this thread to the top...


----------



## DigiJay (Mar 6, 2008)

I just bought Understanding Exposure.. I'm not even half-way through it and I already love it..


----------



## Mav (Mar 6, 2008)

Rolland said:


> Here's a link for a good explanation of exposure *Bens Newbie Guide *
> The mod should sticky this this thread to the top...


Very nice! :thumbup:

I'm going to link this thread in my sig, along with some other good ones.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 6, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Dammit Jerry, why on earth am I agreeing with you so much lately? Are you getting smarter?


 
I am going to take that as a compliment and run.  :lmao:

As for those links from mrodgers.. damn, someone cut and paste those into a sticky somewhere, that man's gone and done his homework en masse!!! :hail:


----------



## ANDS! (Mar 6, 2008)

Understanding Exposure is good because you can take it with you, and its just like a mini all purpose manual.  Of course there are online resources that do the exact same thing, but I find a lot of them lack the - personality - of a book specifically written by an Author focusing on a single subject.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 6, 2008)

I also prefer books over internet tutorials, but I don't discount their value. 

I love carrying around a book and test things out with the camera in my hands as I read... but a LOT of what I learned and follow by practicing, comes mostly from the net.

All my basics may have been handled by books, but all the more advanced things (advanced strobism, portraiture, etc...) come 75% from online sources.

Use them both and get the MOST you can out of it, thats what I say... and another wise man who's words I enjoy following are "excellence comes ONLY from repetition". Reading/seeing/hearing about our hobby from several places and in different forms only reinforces them in my head.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 6, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> As for those links from mrodgers.. damn, someone cut and paste those into a sticky somewhere, that man's gone and done his homework en masse!!! :hail:


It's because it is currently winter and I am a wimp anymore when it comes to the cold and snow, thus I am not outside with my camera doing anything.  I spend my free time (not much with 2 young kids) on the net.  Also, I can't exactly sit in front of my workstation while my equipment runs with a large book, but I can browse through some sites while at the workstation .

Any time I have seen someone post a link, I've saved it for future reference to read.  I probably haven't even looked at half of those yet, hehe.

Newbie questions are always asked.  I'm a newbie myself.  Do you think that list would be too much to put in my signature?  hehehe


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know so many people have read this book! The funny thing is, before my trip to Alaska last year I wanted to take great pictures so I went by my library and stumbled upon this book. Read it at least three times throught the trip, and it helped me emensley, more than any photo teacher could. I really like how he uses film, not digital format. I only wish I had read this book prior to my trip as I didn't pick up the best film.

Oh well, I will be going back to Alaska this summer (hopefully) armed with DSLR!


----------



## STINKY PICTURES (Mar 6, 2008)

WOW mrodgers thanks and thanks again!! Your post is worth saving to my computer so I can find it later! 
Stinky


----------



## petey (Mar 7, 2008)

ANDS! said:


> Understanding Exposure is good because you can take it with you, and its just like a mini all purpose manual. Of course there are online resources that do the exact same thing, but I find a lot of them lack the - personality - of a book specifically written by an Author focusing on a single subject.


 
:thumbup: Peterson writes in a more creative view, without totally leaving out technical information. 

He explains relationships of concepts spot on, in plain language like one would think it while shooting. 

I dig it because of the way its written. It's not over-engineered. 

He knows the importance of the fun factor.


----------



## potato (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm on page 40 as of last night. It has been easy to understand what he goes over in the book so far - aperture, shutter speed and ISO as related to exposure and depth field. But I had the impression that he's assuming that I already know about focal length? Or is he going to go over it later in the book?


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 7, 2008)

potato said:


> But I had the impression that he's assuming that I already know about focal length? Or is he going to go over it later in the book?


 
Focal length is the magnification level or zom of the lens. If it is a prime lens, it has ONE focal length, if it is a zoom lens, your focal length is whatever you set it to.

The reason he doesn't explain that is that it is beyond easy. 

For example, if your lens is a 50mm prime, your focal length is 50mm. If you have a 70-200mm lens, your focal point is anywhere between 70-200 depending on your zoom amount. 70mm at its widest and 200mm at the end of it's zoom.

Easy as pie.


----------



## potato (Mar 7, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> For example, if your lens is a 50mm prime, your focal length is 50mm. If you have a 70-200mm lens, your focal point is anywhere between 70-200 depending on your zoom amount. 70mm at its widest and 200mm at the end of it's zoom.


Yeah, that I understand. What I'm asking is how 50mm prime (forcal length of 50mm) relates to the actual picture taking (relationship between this and other factors) as opposed to, say 10mm or 300mm. Am I making sense?


----------



## mdshuvo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Can anyone upload this book in here....................

Then it will be better for us....................*


----------



## KmH (Jul 31, 2009)

mdshuvo said:


> *Can anyone upload this book in here....................*
> 
> *Then it will be better for us....................*


What's up with the red type????????


*That would be a violation of copyright law.*


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 31, 2009)

mdshuvo said:


> *Can anyone upload this book in here....................
> 
> Then it will be better for us....................*



No, it won't. Because people like you love to suck the life out of other people's talents. Why can't you spring $12 and buy it from Amazon.com?

*Here* is the link.

And BTW, you're on your happy way of getting banned if you suggest pirating anymore.


----------



## farmerj (Jul 31, 2009)

Not all inclusive, and some of these are links to other links....

Digital Photography Tutorials
photography tips for slr photographers
[ C A M E R A S I N T E R A C T I V E ]
Photography - Composition
Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials
Strobist
Bryan&#39;s Books: Photo by Photographer Bryan F Peterson - photo.net
YouTube - prophotolife's Channel
Dave Black Photography - Sports Photography Worldwide
Photography Composition Articles: Golden Ratio, Rule of Thirds, Golden Mean, Golden Section.
Nikon Digital Camera Articles | PlanetNikon.com
Online Depth of Field Calculator
A PRACTICAL GUIDE TO INTERPRETING RGB HISTOGRAMS
Ron Bigelow Articles
100 Steps to IYP â Lesson 4 - Wildlife | Beyond Megapixels
The Rules Of Good Portraiture - PhotoCamel - Your Friendly Photo Forum


----------



## TakenAptly (Oct 17, 2009)

petey said:


> ANDS! said:
> 
> 
> > Understanding Exposure is good because you can take it with you, and its just like a mini all purpose manual. Of course there are online resources that do the exact same thing, but I find a lot of them lack the - personality - of a book specifically written by an Author focusing on a single subject.
> ...



I've not read the book but from what you're saying he sounds like he's a talented prose writer.  Which just happens to be my favorite kind 






potato said:


> JerryPH said:
> 
> 
> > For example, if your lens is a 50mm prime, your focal length is 50mm. If you have a 70-200mm lens, your focal point is anywhere between 70-200 depending on your zoom amount. 70mm at its widest and 200mm at the end of it's zoom.
> ...




That makes sense, check this out:
Focal length - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Focal length comparisons


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 17, 2009)

I think I am only on page 50 something..
I find it pretty boring and I know most of what is in it already, However I like the use of Metaphors and similies (I.E. ISO is like Bees, if you have ISO 200 you have 200 bees meaning they can go out and capture the honey (light) quicker than 100 bees could.)
And how he mentiones Hot Pixels is like a skin, The cup under the tap is your sensor, once the cup fills you have to close the tap (shutter) however if it stay open longer than needed, the water flows out of the cup (hot pixels)

makes it a bit easier to understand.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 17, 2009)

potato said:


> JerryPH said:
> 
> 
> > For example, if your lens is a 50mm prime, your focal length is 50mm. If you have a 70-200mm lens, your focal point is anywhere between 70-200 depending on your zoom amount. 70mm at its widest and 200mm at the end of it's zoom.
> ...




Honestly, 
Your focal length is as simple as knowing, Higher Focal length number = further you need to be from your subject = your image will be much closer to the subject

e.g. 
if you are 200 ft away from a person and shoot with a 50mm, The person will fill up about 10 - 15 % of the frame
if you use 200mm the person could look like they are about 10 ft away from you. (only an example.)

But the larger your focal length = the slower shutter you will need to get the same exposure as a smaller focal length (assumign you use the same Aperture and ISO)

However, I wouldn't worry too much about that.


----------



## tnvol (Oct 17, 2009)

I loved it so much I sent an email to Bryan Peterson explaining what an inspiration it was for me and he took the time to write back.  I thought that was cool.  I still pull it out from time to time and read it.  Great book.


----------



## 5ubz3r0 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am now going to buy this book!!! Should have it by the end of the month!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Jan 20, 2010)

BYoung said:


> I agree this book has a lot of great info in it. But it seems I may be the only one who found it dryer then the salt flats? I mean the info you get out of it is great, but his writing style is slow and dry. I had to put the book down about 10 times. Then would pick it up later and read some more.
> 
> But then maybe its just me



I know this comment is from March 2008 but I could not resist commenting on it.  I thought Bryan Peterson did a great job of making the book interesting! It is easy to make a technical book like that dry and boring but I do not think under standing exposure was at all! 

I just finished his other book Learning to See Creatively and loved that as well.  It gave me a lot more to think about before pressing the shutter button.  There are a lot more ways to compose a picture then I ever realized and I love the techniques that he writes about. 

I just bought Understanding close-up Photography the other day,  cant wait to start it 

He's got a real cool youtube channel as well for anyone that never saw that 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ppsop2009#p/u/10/OcpwOTSNFI8


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 20, 2010)

I actually prefer the Understanding Photography Field Guide, by Bryan Peterson.


----------



## awaisdar001 (Oct 25, 2010)

please if anyone has bought this book plz upload it here...
we are wating.............. thanks..................


----------



## Foxwolfe (Oct 25, 2010)

Uh no we are not.

Side note, anyone else not get sound on the videos he has posted on youtube? (link on post #39)


----------



## farmerj (Oct 25, 2010)

awaisdar001 said:


> please if anyone has bought this book plz upload it here...
> we are wating.............. thanks..................





RIgggght....

You want someone to scan and post a copy of a copyrighted and rather popular print book.

Go to amazon and buy it or else find it used on Ebay.


----------



## Duess (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, i would like to spend the money on the book instead of pirating it, so in case I missed it in this up-and-down thread, what is the name of the author?  

Thanks in advance!  Oh, and thanks for the suggestion on the book, too.  I am finally getting my knowledge base up to understanding what all of these people are referring to.  

-Duess

P.S. some great links in this thread as well.  TPF is proving to be a great resource for me and what I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## Merlin_AZ (Oct 25, 2010)

OK. We'll get right on that for you.


----------



## Duess (Oct 27, 2010)

Merlin_AZ said:


> OK. We'll get right on that for you.


Is this a reply to my post about the author of the mentioned book?


----------



## Foxwolfe (Oct 28, 2010)

Duess said:


> Merlin_AZ said:
> 
> 
> > OK. We'll get right on that for you.
> ...



The authors name is Bryan Peterson.


----------



## Duess (Oct 29, 2010)

Foxwolfe said:


> The authors name is Bryan Peterson.



Foxwolfe, thanks so much for the information.  I want to order this since it was so highly recommended.  

-Duess


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 29, 2010)

Duess said:


> Foxwolfe said:
> 
> 
> > The authors name is Bryan Peterson.
> ...



Hey you're local to me! Yeah reading it also. I have the older (probably the 2nd version) there's a 3rd version out right now. I read the 3rd version just covers HDR along w/ what the previous versions had


----------



## Duess (Oct 29, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Hey you're local to me!



Oh yeah?  Nice!  

Sweet, the book looks to be highly recommended and also the links provided in this thread are unbelievably helpful.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 29, 2010)

Duess said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you're local to me!
> ...



Well I'm in DC I see you're in 2 different cities but yeah. 
I'll have to go through the whole thread yet to see the links. But yes so far I've read about first 25 pages or so and so far stuff I know but I believe it gets more technical from here. So either way it's a very good book to read. Let me know if you need help w/ anything. I always like helping out locals :thumbup:


----------



## Duess (Nov 1, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Well I'm in DC I see you're in 2 different cities but yeah.
> I'll have to go through the whole thread yet to see the links. But yes so far I've read about first 25 pages or so and so far stuff I know but I believe it gets more technical from here. So either way it's a very good book to read. Let me know if you need help w/ anything. I always like helping out locals :thumbup:



Thanks for the offer.  Might take you up on it.  :thumbup:


----------



## Merlin_AZ (Nov 1, 2010)

Duess said:


> Merlin_AZ said:
> 
> 
> > OK. We'll get right on that for you.
> ...


Sorry, it was directed to the OP that wants the book pirated.
And, I just read the 3rd edition and highly recommend it.


----------



## Linkovicha (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmmm, new month, new budget....I might have to check this one out!  Thanks!


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 1, 2010)

Duess said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm in DC I see you're in 2 different cities but yeah.
> ...



ya man just send me a msg


----------



## investmenttechnology (Aug 22, 2011)

just wondering how many pages is this book?


----------



## KmH (Aug 22, 2011)

Not as many pages as the D700 user's manual has, but the pages are bigger. However, many of the pages have both text and/or photos.

Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera 

The 'Product Details' show how many pages.


----------



## investmenttechnology (Aug 22, 2011)

lol, KmH

I am up to page 43 of the manual, I am learning how to format my new CF card.


----------

